# Which Irish banks are connected to each other?



## winniek (22 May 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to find out which banks are related to which banks. I want to protect my savings and have in mind to use
Bank of Ireland, Irish Nationwide, First Active, Permanent TSB, EBS, Rabobank, are any of these connected to each other? If there is a web site with this information Id be happy to look it up myself.
Great site Ive learned lots so far, many thanks


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2008)

*Re: Parent banks*

Wasn't there a recent thread on this very issue? Browse/search back a bit in this forum or the banking forum to check.


----------



## Protocol (23 May 2008)

*Re: Parent banks*

BoI = Irish bank, plc company, quoted on the stock market

Irish Nationwide = Irish building society
EBS = Irish building society

First Active + Ulster Bank = both Irish subsidiaries of RBS, Royal Bank of Scotland, a large UK bank

Permanent TSB = the baking arm of Irish Life and Permanent, a combined bank and life assurance company

Rabobank = a large Dutch bank (are they a mutual?  I think they are a group of smaller banks in a co-operative)

Does that help?


----------



## winniek (25 May 2008)

*Re: Parent banks*

Thank you for the reply,sorry but maybe Im not asking the right questions. 

When you say Irish Nationwide + EBS are Irish building society does that mean they are under the same parent group? 

Say you had 20k euro in each of them and one went under would your money be protected under the Irish Deposit Protection scheme in both or only one.

Rabo and Acc are under the same group so only one 20k would be protected in that case. 

Thanks for trying to help me, but its frustrating that in order to find out about each bank you have to ask each and every one, it would be good if there was a site what these facts were published.

thanks


----------



## mercman (25 May 2008)

*Re: Parent banks*

The Central Bank would be able to assist you with your information search.


----------



## Mpsox (26 May 2008)

NAtionawide and EBS are completly seperate entities with no connection to each other

My understanding is that Rabobank are governed by the Dutch central bank and not the Irish Central bank


----------

